# kaz28 journal Day 1 of training 5-5-08



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

I have just completed my first day of my new BB program. As you can see a long way to go.

Any help along the way would be great.



Have I posted the picture correctly - I can't the hang of putting the picture up - any suggestions?!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah we can see the Pic fine Kaz, Hope all goes well for you. We'll be giving you support along the way so dont be afraid to ask questions, the more the better i reckon.

Good Luck.

Geo


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

I guess it worked another couple of pics then - any suggestions on what I need to work most.. some people at my gym have suggested work my chest and hamstrings???!! What do you lot think??


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

What are your plans, are you competing etc??

Geo


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

I would like to one day. I've only just started the whole BB thing so hopefully be able to compete in the near future if training and diet goes according to plan. How long does it usually take to get into shape??


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

You have no problems with fat, ect so thats a good start.

I would say focus on heavy compound exersises like squat, overhead press, bench press, deadlift, bent over rows.

There all exelent movements and will totaly change your look in the comming months.

like sure focus on hamstrings if you want but do them at the end of the leg workouts.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks wogi will definately incorporate that into my training... the advice on this site is fab... I am getting addicted already!!! Cheers everyone!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Keep us posted on your progress Kaz..

Geo


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

My training and diet so far:

I am new to BB so any suggestions would be great!

I thought I'd follow the RO-CHO eating plan!?

*Day One*: No carb day

7am - Walked the dog some light jogging inbetween

8am - 1 egg and 2 egg whites, Whey Protein shake

10.50 - tin of tuna (drained) with 1/2 tin of drained choppped tomatoes

13.00 - Wafer thin Smoked turkey (7 slices) 1 heaped Tbs Low fat cottage cheese, Bostro lettuce, 4 cherry tomatoes. 1 Tbs Veridian Sports Perf. Oil

16.30 - Whey Protein with Cod Liver Oil + Evening Primrose Oil tab, x2 Glucosamine Tabs

18.30 - 1 Sainsburys 100% beef burger (grilled - all fat out) x2 cherry toms, Spinach and Green beans dry fried.

10 - Bed

*Day Two*: Low Carb day

6.30 am - Museli with 1/2 semi skimmed milk and 1/2 water, 2 heaped tbs Low Fat Cottage Cheese

8.00 - GYM - CHEST and TRICEPS - Maximuscle Creatine whilst working out - (finished rest after workout)

5 mins X-trainer warmup

Bench Press - 1x20 Just bar; 1x12 @2.5kg each side; 4x12 @ 5kg each side

Flies - [email protected]; 3x12 @5kg

Incline Bench - [email protected]; Notched up back rest [email protected]; notched up again [email protected]

Pec Dec - [email protected]

Seated Chest Press Machine - [email protected]

Tricep (dumbell Overhead - sorry don't know name of this exercise) - [email protected] - used 2 hands

Tricep dips on bench 1x12 feet raised; 1x12 feet on floor (someone pinched bench!!) ; 2x12 feet raised again

10am - Whey Protein shake with Veridian Sports Perf. Oil

1pm - tin of tuna drained, Raw Spinach, 1 heaped tbs Lo Fat Cottage Cheese, 4 cherry toms, 1 beetroot

4.30pm - Raw Spinach, Wafer thin SMoked turkey (7 slices), 1 tbs Low Fat Cottage Cheese, 1/2 packet of micro rice

6.30-7pm - Green bean, Sainsburys 100% beef burger (grilled, all fat out) 1 tbs Low Fat Cottage Cheese

10pm -Bed

*Day 3*: High /carb Day (today so far)

6.30am - 4 fried egg whites wth 1 tbs cottage cheese, bowl of museli - 1/2 water 1/2 semi skimmed milk, multi vit

7.30 - GYM - LEGS

Maximuscle Creatine whilst working out finished drink after workout

10 mins X-Trainer Warmup

Squats - 1x12 squats no weight, 2x12 with 10kg D.Bell each hand

Squat Rack - 3x12 with 10kg each side of bar

Multi directional lunges (forward - side - back) holding 5kg dumbells 5 each leg

Horizontal Seated Leg Press - [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected] 90kg (will increase weight next time)

Leg Extensions - [email protected]; [email protected]

Leg Curls - [email protected]; [email protected]

8.30 - Whey Protein with Veridian Sports Perf Oil on 1 Weetabix, 1 apple,

1pm - Just making myself Wafer thin Smoked Turkey (7slices), Broccoli, 1/2 pack micro rice, 4 cherry toms, 1 tbs Low fat cottage cheese.

Am I on the right track?!? I know its early days yet.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

You dont need that x-trainer warmup its just takeing away energy you could use for lifting weights. As long as you go carefull warming up doing the exersises your be fine (like your doing) just try it for a week. See if you notice a diffrence.

Try and streach your muscles that your training inbetween the sets as well it gets blood into the muscle and its usefull for growth + helps prevent soreness the day after.

If you want to do x-trainer then do the carido type stuff after the weight training.

You made a good start! keep it up.:lift:


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Will do thanks for that!!!!

When will I start to see results?? I'd love to be able to do a local show at the end of the year, is that pushing it or should I concentrate on training for this year?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

even chemicaly assisted you would realy be pushing it to compete in 1 year.

I meen yea do the show but do it for the experence will be good for your confidence.

I think your looking at a few years of training but then everyones diffrent.

But changes there again sometimes its subtle changes (especialy when your natural) your notice your strenght going up, your finding the training easyer ect.. loseing fat ect..

The best thing is when people see you a few months in that have not seen you for a while. They will notice the diffrence even if you cant see it yourself.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

1 year is too soon imo. Give it time. Bodybuilding is a marathon not a sprint


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

So what's the differance in classes, I noticed there are fitness classes at the BB shows. I apologise for the novice questions, I'm just trying to get as much info as poss. Thanks again!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I best leave that question to someone else as I have some strong opinion on fitness & figure lol.

But yea theres diffrent classes, its very hard to tell what the judges want in these classes sometimes they want a soft hooker look others want more of a 90s riped ms fitness type. but it changes depending on the phases of the moon and what the judges squeeze's condition is in on the day.

Your be judged on such hard won assests as breast enlargments, cosmetic procedures, costume... the essential stuff of your hours of work in the gym.

Needless to say, I would stick to bodybuilding.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for that, I definately stick to the BB. I can't really walk too well in heals anyways, also I don't have silicon tits... so i'm up against it to start with!!! 

I'll be patient and see how the progress goes for a good year. Just another question though. When you go through a bulking phase what % body fat is good?? I need to get bigger, but don't want to get fat in the process!?! It may sound like a girly girly question so please don't think I am - I don't mind getting big so long as I know what is expected. Many thanks


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I'll try and find you a few pics of the fbb ofseason they do up there bf% but your not going to look like vicky pollard.

Your still look like a woman, you wont be that high a bf%.

If you look at the women that competed in the early 80s i think thats the look you going for - not to extreem but it still looks like you work hard.

Im sure theres a few diet gurus that have done fbb programs (i know con did his moms - perhaps he can sort somthing out for you.)

Trust me for the look that your going for in a few years some hard work in the gym hopefully your have the body you want.

But then its easy trying to second guess someone can you post the picture your idol? who would you want to emulate for bodybuilding? Because the diet/exersise and eventual suplement plan is going to be very diffrent for someone who wants to look like say...

Jitka Harazimova










or..

say Rachel McLish










To be honest it would be more intresting if you said you wanted to look like Jitka Harazimova, but you would be looking at 10 years I recon and alot of luck to get that look.

The Rachel McLish type body you could do in 2-5 years natural. (well maby a bit of primo but dont worry about that now)

Once people know what sort of a look your going for its easyer to talor the bulk and figure out what suplementation would be nessary.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Hi, thanks for that

I am basically looking for an inbetween. A Kelly Holmes type of shape!?!

Muscular but not massive, but still very defined and looks liek she works hard in the gym sort of figure.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Day 3: High /carb Day (today so far)

6.30am - 4 fried egg whites wth 1 tbs cottage cheese, bowl of museli - 1/2 water 1/2 semi skimmed milk, multi vit

7.30 - GYM - LEGS

Maximuscle Creatine whilst working out finished drink after workout

10 mins X-Trainer Warmup

Squats - 1x12 squats no weight, 2x12 with 10kg D.Bell each hand

Squat Rack - 3x12 with 10kg each side of bar

Multi directional lunges (forward - side - back) holding 5kg dumbells 5 each leg

Horizontal Seated Leg Press - [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected] 90kg (will increase weight next time)

Leg Extensions - [email protected]; [email protected]

Leg Curls - [email protected]; [email protected]

8.30 - Whey Protein with Veridian Sports Perf Oil on 1 Weetabix, 1 apple,

1pm - Just making myself Wafer thin Smoked Turkey (7slices), Broccoli, 1/2 pack micro rice, 4 cherry toms, 1 tbs Low fat cottage cheese.

4.30 - 1/2 pack of micro rice, Mackeral in breadcrumbs, chick peas mixed with 1/2 tin drained chopped tomatoes.

7-8 - Very light cardio

8.30 - Museli with whey protein on top

*DAY 4:* (Low carb day)

5.45am - 2 slices of toast with marmite, 7 slices wafer think smoked turkey

whilst working snacked on x2 carrots and smoked turkey

1.30 - wafer thin smoked turkey, brocolli, 1 beetroot, 5 cherry toms, 1/2 pack of micro rice

5pm - brocolli, sainsburys 100% beef burger (grilled all fat out), 1/2 tin chick peas

6-7pm - cardio - kickboxing class -worked for about 30 mins total

8.30pm - 1 weetabix, whey protein on top

*Day 5* (No carb day)

Today so far

7.30 - 3 egg whites, 1 heaped tbs Low fat cottage cheese, smoked turkey

Plan on having a low carb day

I'm not sure whether I should be doing this carb rotation?!? I seem to be doing ok with it. I won't know for sure until i do cardio later. I plan on going for a long run (5 1/2 miles) with some light work on x-trainer / bike afterwards.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Given how easily you gain weight I'd say rotating carbs is a good idea, even for gaining muscle. Did Paul say the wafer thin smoked turkey was a good source of protein? it does not sound like something he'd recomend.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

No, i just use it because its quick an easy - I guess i'm wrong?!? Is it bad for you then?? What would you recommend for best protein sources?? (Please don't recommend egg white, I can't stand eggs, I can only just bear a mall amount mixed with some Low fat cottage cheese. )


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

p.s. does the rest of diet look ok so far???


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

turkey, chicken, beef, lamb (yuck), goat, rabbit, squid, octopus, cod, haddock, place, eel ect..

Soy is a nice alternative if you get bored of meats, and its very cheap. Or tofu.

pretty much any lean meat or fish product (thats no reconstituded) should provide a good protien source. Infact if you like fish thats a great choice.

I tend to have shakes with raw eggs in them to up my protien as a suplement for a meal (usualy mid morning and evening).


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks wogi appreciate your help!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> Thanks wogi appreciate your help!


No problems!

Diets the most important part once you nail that sort your training and then think about suplementation and your be in a great postion for growth.

Dont worry about the water rentetion and glyogen weight from the new diet, its natural your bodys just getting used to a new routine. also because you just started heavy training your bodys muscles are sucking up nutrents and water like a sponge so its going to acount for some of the weight gain.

But like others have said, perhaps your very carb sensistive this is a good thing in some ways because carb cycleing is going to produce some dramatic efects.

You want to be a bit bloated idealy for training as the water and nutrents in the muscle tissue are very usefull to you when you train with weights. The important thing is to drink enough fluids during the day - it might sound counterproductive but your actualy reduce your bloating by drinking more fluids as your body will think its not so nessary to retain so much fluid as theres so much readly avalible.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Fab, I can relax a bit now, cheers for that. I have been carb cycling now for 4 days and feel really good so will stick to that for the time being. I don't feel as bloated today as I'm on a no carb day, yesterday I was on high carbs and my stomach was HUGE! I was so bloated it felt and looked terrible. What your saying I can now piece together - I've learnt somehting today - thanks!

How soon should I notice a change?


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Bloating can be a sign of poor digestion, not everyone gets on with every carb type, a large amount of people are at least partialy intolerant to wheat (gluten intolerance). There will be other signs apart from bloating if this is the case; gas, non solid stools, digestion taking ages, some people get belching and others energy level dramticly crashes. Stick with the diet but if you get more than ones of the above symptoms over the period of a week start looking at rotating your carb sources to find the ones you get on with.

Wogi: the full look from plenty of carbs and bloating are two different things IMO, bloating is the stomach feeling and looking over full, what your on about is smething different JMO of course.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks studbeast I'll try that!

I get a few of the above actually so will def look into it more, cheers!!!


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> Thanks studbeast I'll try that!
> 
> I get a few of the above actually so will def look into it more, cheers!!!


A gluten free diet is a pain to prepare and always leaves you telling people I can't eat this or that but it revolutionized how I looked and my digestion process (right through to the toilet) got a million times better.

Carbs I don't eat: pasta, bread, oats.... so anything that has gluten

Carbs I eat: Quinoa, basmati rice, all types of potato and yams.

what to do for breky is the obv problem, being a typical bloke I just use rice even then, I know the fairer sex can be more picky about food. It only takes a week or so to see results (less for some), so you can quickly find out if it's the culprit.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

I'll start that right away then!

I'll miss my bread though, i only have it now and then anyway but marmite on toast is my fave! I'll have to look for some wheat free varieties.

I honesty think though from you said this may be my problem. Thanks again!!!!

SO, just out of curiosity what would your typical diet look like?? I am rotating my carbs at the moment and would welcome any suggestions. Cheers


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

One thing you can try to reduce the bloat in the stomach that realy helped me was pro-peptides. there one suplement that realy does make a diffrence. it enhances your digestion and also reduces the gas. and it also enhances your apetite (the healthyer you are the better your apetite.)


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> I'll start that right away then!
> 
> I'll miss my bread though, i only have it now and then anyway but marmite on toast is my fave! I'll have to look for some wheat free varieties.
> 
> ...


Well my diets suited to my body type (fast metabolism, fast twitch muscle dominant) so it's only good for idea's - obv but had to say it just in case:

Morning:

Meal 1: 0430

Brown rice or Quinoa (as much as I have time to eat 150g+)

shake of 6 eggs (6 whites 3 yolks) save the yolks

1-2 scoops of whey, one banana, some cocoa and setvia for flavour.

Meal 2: 0700

150g of quinoa

1 bannaa

desert spoon of raw honey

some raisins

homemade protein bar

Meal 3: 0900

100g+ of rice

mixed salad with lime juice and olive oil dressing

can of mackrell

Meal 4: 1100

2 pints of raw milk

Meal 5: 1400

150g+ of rice

whey protein shake

add veg and healthy fats to this meal on non workout days

Meal 6:

potato's, yams or more damm rice!

turkey breast

fish oil caps

assorted veg

final snack is Kefir milk (a home made probiotic used for 100's of years to improve digestion)

with eat meal I take one digestive enzyme and with each shake I take one betaine HCL/pepsin tab. On workout days I have a post workout shake.

As I said diets different for everyone, for all I know the only common thing we may have is digestive problems! 

I tried a keto diet for a while and it improved my digestion no end but could not gain any muscle on it (infact I think I lost some) without a doubt I'm a carb burner (different body types prefer different fuels).

I think you can get some carb free bread but treat it as a once in a while thing as it will be very processed.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

I'll take some of your ideas, thank you very much.

Today I have been carb free (apart from a muller fat free yoghurt). I feel totally different to yesterday. I guess this carb rotation will be tested tonight when doing cardio. If not I'll try somehting different, fingers crossed!!


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

WOW...well this diet is really working for me at the moment. I did cardio last night and knocked 34 seconds off my 5 1/1 mile time. I cut out carbs completely yesterday and am experimenting with which carbs may be not too good for me (thanks studbeast!). I weighted this morning and am down to just under 62kg. I have only been on this diet since monday and am noticing and hell of a difference already. I don't feel as bloated or sluggish (thanks PScarb !!!!!) I am going to keep with the RO-CHO plan as it is FAB!!!!

Off over the gym today - I now look forward to every single workout now I know it is working for me, I just have to be careful not to overdo it!

Thanks again everyone for your advice!!


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Hi well slipped up a couple of times over the weekend as it was my birthday and went out for a meal. Got back on track yesterday and weighed myself in the gym this morning. I've lost 1kg so happy with that.

I have alredy noticed a change in my physique / muscle defintition so hopefully that will continue to improve. Felt a bit sluggish during cardio tonight but i know that was down to no food this afternoon.

Hopefully I'm still eating and training ok?!? Example, today:

Low CArb day:

7.30 - 3 egg whites (tiny bit of low fat phili, can't stand eggs!) Fruit museli

8.15 - GYM - CHEST AND TRIS

Seated Chest Press - [email protected], [email protected]

Bench Press - 2x12 2.5kg each side, 3x12 5kg each side

Incline Bench - 1x12 @ 5kg, 3x12 @7.5kg

Incline bench(bit higher) - 3x12 @7.5kg

Laid bench flat then did - 2x12 @7.5kg, 3x12 @10kg

Pec Dec - 1x12 @ #4 weight (don't know weight), 3x12 #5, 1x8 #6

Flies - 1x12 @2.5kg, 3x12 @5kg

Superset on Cybex machine, Cable cross over, chest press - 1x12 @ #3

Triceps (behind head 2 hands) - 1x12 @10kg, 1x12 @12.5kg

Tricep Dips - 1x12 feet on floor, 3x12 feet raised

Seated chest press - 1x9 @32kg

10am - Juice of 2 oranges, whey protein, 5g Glutamine

12.30 - mackeral, asparagus, 1/2 pack micro rice, multi vit, cod liver oil

I'd usually have a meal at around 3/4pm but didn't have time today.

(Usually would have chicken / turkey salad with some rice)

6pm - Kickboxing 1 hour light cardio

7.15pm - grilled turkey breast, brocolli

Am I on the right track? any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> Hi well slipped up a couple of times over the weekend as it was my birthday and went out for a meal. Got back on track yesterday and weighed myself in the gym this morning. I've lost 1kg so happy with that.
> 
> I have alredy noticed a change in my physique / muscle defintition so hopefully that will continue to improve. Felt a bit sluggish during cardio tonight but i know that was down to no food this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Way to many similar exersises. wouldnt it be better to have one or two exersise for chest that covered all the bases?

like your flat/inline/seated press is working the same muscle. theres some debate on what part of the pec various postions activate and if its possible to seperate the development but at a begining stage I dont think its nessary to have that sort of specificity in the workout.

I would lower the volume and up the intensity, imagine the energy you would have if you just had one pressing movement for chest (like barbell bench press for instance).

I would do either a pec deck or fly movment not both, then I would call it a day for chest after that. You grow outside the gym not in it.

Your a beginer, supersets, drop sets, giant sets, negatives are all advanced techniques - save them for later your benifit more from them at that point then at the begining.

Do your triceps afterwards and stick to skulls, close grip bench press, overhead tricpe extention with cables, cable press down. (pick 2 and then rotate them every tricep session.)

so in the end you have 4 exersises for the two bodyparts, aply increased effort in shifting the weight in these limited movments will result in greater gains than splitting your effort over 13 diffrent exersises.

As a natural you need to optimise your recovery as much as possible, this meens reduceing the amount of volume your doing and makeing the exerises that you chooese to include in your routine more effective and intence.

Happy birthday by the way.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for that... from the other threads I have read I always thought that more sets was good especially for building muscle and losing body fat at the same time?


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> Thanks for that... from the other threads I have read I always thought that more sets was good especially for building muscle and losing body fat at the same time?


In a word no.

Got to agree with what Wogi is saying, for sure less volume and more intensity is needed. There are higher volume techniques that work well for fat loss like Charles poliquins GVT and Chad Waterburys 10*3 but they should not be used by begginers. The first few months of training are magic, you can make unbeleavable gains so it's best not to waste these times with high volume training.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Kaz- gonna keep an eye on this one

Best of luck

x


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Ok, thanks for that I'll give it a go. Is that the same for legs as well???? I usually do Squats (smith machine), Horizontal press, plyomteric lunges, leg extensions, leg curls and sometimes calf raises. Should I leave out one of the squat exercises??

I'm getting so much fab info on this forum its great, thanks everyone.

Babyoyo, any suggestions would be fab as I go along please feel free to critique what I'm doing, I am after as much info as possible

Cheers


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Kaz....

Looking at what you wrote last about your routine... i'd go with Wogi on this one...

Just stick to one or two exercises for each muscle group and just focus on doing each one as well as you can each time to make sure you hit the muscle you want...... The reps you are doing seem fine at the moment, just see if you can up the intensity a wee bit so you can barely make those last few reps by the 3rd set!

Stick to doing compound exercises such as a Bench Press first and any isolation exercises after all the rest...

Can't think of much else right now, but feel free to PM if you got any questions that ypu dont wanna ask on here...

K x


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Will do defo - cheers.

So for back I would normally so seated row, back raises, lat pull down, bent over rows... Should I do 2 exercises for lats and then 2 for lower back or just 2 all together???


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

If i were your coach I would say for leg day do..

box squat:

1 x 15 @ warmup weight

1 x 10 @ medium weight

2 x 4-8 @ failure.

Leg curls (hamstring):

1 x 20 @ warmup

1 x 15-25 @ medium

2 x 15-25 @ failure

Abductor machine (this is assistance exersise for squat, it stabelizes your body):

1 x 20 @ warmup

1 x 20 @ failure

Calves:

Donkey calf rase/standing calf rase (whatever is possible):

1 x 20 @ warmup

1 x 20 @ medium

2 x 15-20 @ failure

See for legs theres realy a number of muscle groups so you would do a bit more than say chest because you have hamstrings, abductors, calves, quads. so thats 4 seperate muscle groups that need to be hit.

Some would say abductor machine is superfluious but I would say that from a stability point of view its a very important exersise for things like squats/front squats/hack squats/clean press ect.

Calves are tough muscle group, there mostly slow twitch fibers that are used to takeing alot of punishment so you need to go very very heavy. My wife for example has done 330lbs for reps for multiple sets on the standing calf rase. you need to shift epic weights with calves to see results that goes for every bodypart but especialy with slow twitch muscle group like calves.

Hamstrings - if you train these it will increase your performance in the squat and a number of other exersises there a masive muscle group and the sooner you train this muscle group the sooner your see crossover strenght to other compounds.

Quads - squats are a good exersise for this muscle group, when you do them at the start it will be very hard with box squats your know your going low enough and you can avoid bouncing off the bottom because you touch stop and go back up. Your have confidence your ability and your weight in the exersise will go up more quickly than with just a normal squat.

Rember to keep your head up and your back from leaning to far forward.

Eventualy after say 12 weeks I would probably introduce 2 sets of front squats.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey Kaz....
> 
> Looking at what you wrote last about your routine... i'd go with Wogi on this one...
> 
> ...


Yes thats spot on, with stuff like legs/back maby i would do a few more exersises but thats because its such a big bodyparts. but for things like shoulders/arms/chest then deffo I agree with you.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Tomorow I am working back, bis and shoulders. So my plan off the top of my head is to start off with some lat pull downs, seated row, bicep curls, shoulder press, front lateral raises, shrugs. I like to work shoulders but what exercises should I choose?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

hmmmm

I would say that your going to be working your bicep alot with your back exerises so not alot of work would be needed.

If its possible I would do some big free weight compound exersise for back first.

So deadlift/clean deadlifts/barbell rows pick any one there all good.

then do a machine exersise thats less stressfull like seated rows are nice/ hammer strenght seated rows are fantastic I realy like this machine.

Next I would do my shoulders,

As you already worked the back quite hard dont expect crazy results (thats why I would do them on a diffrent day but then everyone is diffrent)

So because you already did deadlifts theres not much point going over the same area again with cleans, so I would do...

Machine shoulder press (standing)/push press (barbell or dumbell)/hang cleans & press. Pick two.

People say that lateral rases/front rases are great - they are but in the end game the best idea in my opinon is to develop good strenght in big exersises first then work on the details later. What would add more muscle doing big compound exersises where you use lots of muscles or a isolation exersise?

these are all exelent exersises for shoulders that dose not replicate the movements from the back exersise earlyer.

Biceps if you have any energy left maby do some barbell curls or dumbell curls.

Now many people say that you should use dumbells to account for the diffrence in strenght between the weak/dominent side. But I would say its better to bring up the weak side first and maby loose a little bit of strenght gain so that you get a more balanced development.

But then many people have a contary opinon.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks wogi, I skipped shoulders and doing them today instead, cheers for the advice!


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

An update of my training. I have the hang of my food etc. so won't bore you with that.

The problem at the moment is that when I am training I think I am lifting what I should be but have to do more as I haven't worked enough. Maybe thi is because it is still early days and I am getting stronger!? Basically I am beginning a lifting routine thinking it is the correct weight then having to add an extra set to get the workout. At the moment each exercise is getting heavier each week. You will see by the workouts what I mean.

wed:

10 mins x-trainer warm up

1x12 squats (no weight)

2x12 dumbell squats 10kg each side

multi directonal lunges 4 x 12 dumbells

4x12 plyometric lunges

thurs:

10 mins x-trainer warm up

3x12 back raises

2x12, 2x12 side stiff-legged deadlifts

1x12, 2x12 Vertical Traction

1x12, 3x12 Seated Rows

1x12, 2x12, 1x12 Leg Curls (felt didn't work hard enough so added extra)

1x12, 3x12 Leg Ext

FriAY OFF

Sat:

20 mins very light cardio

1x12 lateral dumbell raises

1x12, 2x12 seated dumbell presses

(same)

(felt very sluggish today so stopped)

Sun:

Took day off as still sluggish

Mon:

5mins x-trainer

1x12, 3x12 Bench Press

1x12, 1x12, 3x12 Dumbell Presses (lifting heavier weight so kept upping it)

1x12, 3x12 Pec Dec

3x12 Seated Chest Press

1x12, 3x12 Seated Dumbell Tricep Extensions

1x12 feet on floor, 3x12 feet raised -Tricep Dips

Tues:

AM - Light Cardio

PM: 3x12 Seated Dumbell Presses

3x12 Alternate Dumbell Raises Superset with shrugs

3x12, 1x8 Lateral dumbell raises

Wed AM:

15 mins light x-trainer,

2x10 squats (no weight),

1x12, 3x12 squats machine with weight

Multi directional lunges 5 sets each side

3x12 Plyometric lunges

1x12, 3x12 Seated Leg Extensions

1x12, 3x12 Seated Leg CUrls

1x12, 3x12 Calf raises

Thurs:

10 mins light x-trainer

2x12 , 2x12 , 1x12 Stiff leg deadlift

1x12, 2x12, 1x12 Seated Rows

1x12, 2x12 Vertical TRaction

3x12 Back Raises

1x12, 3x12 Bicep Curls

Fri

Cardio

Any suggestions would be fab!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I thought someone was coaching you kaz?

Its best to stick to one person with the advice otherwise you would be doing 100 diffrent routines.

That said I think theres way to much volume going on in that workout schdual even on a lot of suplements i strugled to get motivated to do a 5/6 day split like your doing (ofcourse i was lifting more but its all realtive - your find why your being sluggish in the gym is your asking way to much of your body).

If anything your progress would increase if you cut back on the volume and concentrated on the sets like they realy counted. Theres still way to many machines exersises in there that mirrors the free weight exersises that your doing whats the point? just work hard on the free weight exersises and forget the machine ones.

Anyway all the best.

:beer:


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Ok, I'll change whatever I need to. Should I be doing sets of 12 or 8? How many sets?

Could you maybe give me an idea what I should be doing??

I train cardio on tuesday and friday evenings and a sunday midday. If you could give me a plan - sorry don't mean to be cheeky! I can train any mornings and most evenings.

Thanks


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

On the current training regime I have noticed a definate change in my appearance, for example i have noticed reduction in fat around abs.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Its best to stick to one person with the advice otherwise you would be doing 100 diffrent routines.
> 
> :beer:


100% agree. At least till you learn enough to make your own choices.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> Ok, I'll change whatever I need to. Should I be doing sets of 12 or 8? How many sets?
> 
> Could you maybe give me an idea what I should be doing??
> 
> ...


Ok kaz give me a day or two to work somthing out.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

thanks!!!


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Worked legs and shoulders today.

This was my workout, is this better?

5 mins x-trainer warmup,

1x12 squats no weight, 1x12 12.5kg (each side), 1x12 15kg, 1x12 17.5kg(next time will start on 17.5kg. Last workout i only managed to lift 12.5kg so that's why I ended up doing more sets)

3x12 plyometric lunges (each side)

Shoulders: D.Bell presses 1x12 5kg, 2x12 7.5kg, 2x12 10kg - (again didn't think I'd be able to lift 10kg but had more energy today will start with 7.5kg wamrup next time)

Leg Curls:3x12 50kg

Leg Extensions: 1x12 40kg, 2x12 45kg

D.Bell Front Raises: 1x12 5kg, 2x12 7.5kg

D.bell side lateral raises: 3x12 5kg

Afterwards was buzzing with energy so decided to go for a 25 minute jog.

I am aiming at doing 1 warm up set of 12reps, followed by 2 sets of 12 with heavy weight.

Any suggestions be great cheers!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Right ok, lets go with whats worked before.

Ok so Science and Practice of Strenght Training says.....



> 1. Each upper-body muscle must be exercisd at more angles.
> 
> 2. Exercises should be integrated with closed kinetic-chain power exerises.
> 
> ...


Now most of the exersises are closed kinetic chain but for completeness you have things like bench press ect. If you were going for all out power then yea they wouldnt be here but sometimes theory has to give way to practical consideration.

WEEK 1:

Monday LEGS/SHOULDERS:

Barbell Squat 3 work sets at 3-5 reps each set

Leg press 3 work sets at 3-5 reps each set

Leg curl 3 work sets at 3-5 reps each set

Leg extention 3 work sets at 3-5 reps each set

Calf rases 3 work sets at 20 reps each set

Barbell clean and press 3 work sets at 3-5 reps each set

Dumbell seated shoulder press 3 work sets at 3-5 reps each set

Tuesday Rest:

Wednesday CHEST/TRICEP:

Barbell incline bench press 3 work sets at 3-5 reps each set

Dumbell flat bench press 3 work sets at 3-5 reps each set

machine flys/cable crossovers 3 work sets at 3-5 reps each set

Dumbell flys 3 work sets at 3-5 reps each set

Reverse bench press 3 work sets at 3-5 reps each set

Skulls 3 work sets at 3-5 reps each set

Thursday Rest:

Friday BACK/BICEPS:

Barbell Rows 3 work sets at 3-5 reps each set

Deadlifts 3 work sets at 3-5 reps each set

Goodmornings 3 work sets at 3-5 reps each set

low pully rows 3 work sets at 3-5 reps each set

Barbell curl 3 work sets at 3-5 reps each set

Dumbell curls 3 work sets at 3-5 reps each set

Saturday/Sunday Rest:

WEEK 2:

Monday LEGS/SHOULDERS:

Barbell Squat 2 work sets at 6-8 reps each set

Leg press 2 work sets at 6-8 reps each set

Leg curl 2 work sets at 6-8 reps each set

Leg extention 2 work sets at 6-8 reps each set

Calf rases 3 work sets at 20 reps each set

Barbell clean and press 2 work sets at 6-8 reps each set

Dumbell seated shoulder press 2 work sets at 6-8 reps each set

Tuesday Rest:

Wednesday CHEST/TRICEP:

Barbell incline bench press 2 work sets at 6-8 reps each set

Dumbell flat bench press 2 work sets at 6-8 reps each set

machine flys/cable crossovers 2 work sets at 6-8 reps each set

Dumbell flys 2 work sets at 6-8 reps each set

Reverse bench press 2 work sets at 6-8 reps each set

Skulls 2 work sets at 6-8 reps each set

Thursday Rest:

Friday BACK/BICEPS:

Barbell Rows 2 work sets at 6-8 reps each set

Deadlifts 2 work sets at 6-8 reps each set

Goodmornings 2 work sets at 6-8 reps each set

low pully rows 2 work sets at 6-8 reps each set

Barbell curl 2 work sets at 6-8 reps each set

Dumbell curls 2 work sets at 6-8 reps each set

Saturday/Sunday Rest:

WEEK 3:

Monday LEGS/SHOULDERS:

Barbell Squat 1 work sets at 12-14 reps each set

Leg press 1 work sets at 12-14 reps each set

Leg curl 1 work sets at 12-14 reps each set

Leg extention 1 work sets at 12-14 reps each set

Calf rases 1 work sets at 12-14 reps each set

Barbell clean and press 1 work sets at 12-14 reps each set

Dumbell seated shoulder press 1 work sets at 12-14 reps each set

Tuesday Rest:

Wednesday CHEST/TRICEP:

Barbell incline bench press 1 work sets at 12-14 reps each set

Dumbell flat bench press 1 work sets at 12-14 reps each set

machine flys/cable crossovers 1 work sets at 12-14 reps each set

Dumbell flys 1 work sets at 12-14 reps each set

Reverse bench press 1 work sets at 12-14 reps each set

Skulls 1 work sets at 12-14 reps each set

Thursday Rest:

Friday BACK/BICEPS:

Barbell Rows 1 work sets at 12-14 reps each set

Deadlifts 1 work sets at 12-14 reps each set

Goodmornings 1 work sets at 12-14 reps each set

low pully rows 1 work sets at 12-14 reps each set

Barbell curl 1 work sets at 12-14 reps each set

Dumbell curls 1 work sets at 12-14 reps each set

Saturday/Sunday Rest:

Then go back to week one and start again...

Just work as hard as you physicaly can on each work set, realy go for it.

Do a 30 second hold with the weight at the end of the last set.

THINGS TO BUY:

Wrist wraps - Inzer

http://www.inzernet.com/detail.asp?product_id=WRAPS_IRON_WRISTZ

(get the 36" ones)

Belt - Inzer

http://www.inzernet.com/detail_belt.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FOREVERBELT_BUCKLE13

Get the single prong as its easy to put on - pick any colour you like.

Knee sleeves - Inzer

http://www.inzernet.com/detail.asp?product_id=SLEEVES_KNEE_XT

your probably want the small size

Knee wraps - Inzer

(your going to need this for heavy leg work, you use the knee sleeves for warming up then for heavyest sets you use knee wraps to protect your knees)

http://www.inzernet.com/detail.asp?product_id=PSRLKneeWraps

Elbow sleeves - Inzer

http://www.inzernet.com/detail.asp?product_id=SLEEVES_ELBOW_XT

again probably need the small size

(you could alternalty get Tommy Kono Knee/Elbow supports there also very good..)

http://www.prowriststraps.com/inc/sdetail/29942

Waist band:

This goes on before your belt, it gives warmth and support to your lumbar reigon.

http://www.prowriststraps.com/inc/sdetail/34701

It seems alot but it will protect your body in the long run and enable you to place your muscles under greater load than whats possible without these tools.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Wow - thank you so much!!

I am definately going to give that a go. I did Legs and shoulders yesterday so will do cardio today instead and then start the weights on weds. Should I continue the cardio as I have been? I am currently doing cardio on a tues pm, fri pm and midday on a sunday. Should I ad more?


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Just wanted to check - would I not lose defintion by only doing sets of 8 rather than 12? May sound daft, but I've got to learn! lol


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> Wow - thank you so much!!
> 
> I am definately going to give that a go. I did Legs and shoulders yesterday so will do cardio today instead and then start the weights on weds. Should I continue the cardio as I have been? I am currently doing cardio on a tues pm, fri pm and midday on a sunday. Should I ad more?


Just keep your cardio the same, its fine.

You will not lose definition (thats comming from your diet and cardio more than anything else). Your just working the diffrent ranges of strenght by doing the diffrent rep ranges.

The idea with this program is to develop as much strenght as possible so that when you do a standard program your have incresed strenght and so your be that much better equiped to take advantage of a standard program.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Fab - can't wait to start it - cheers!!!


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Though I would update my journal - training going well.

Had a couple of off meals last week as I got lay and couldn't be bothered to cook / prepare anything. Got straight back on track though.

Feel better, feel smaller on waist / hips broader on back. Can't notice a differance in the mirror though. Time will tell i guess.

Got diet up and going - still doing Pscarbs' RO-CHO diet. Getting on well so no need to change it. Non carb days are quite difficult but just try and keep busy on those days so i don't think about food too much.

Iwas complemented on my arms this week so wuite chuffed - "you're getting quite muscley for a girl" - pi$$ed myelf laughing. Took as a compliment although don't think it was intended as one!


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Yippeee....

Just abck from gym. Worked chest today

Usually do 5kg on the flies but managed 3 sets quite easily so did 12 reps of 7.5kg. Could have done more but didn't want to overdo it. Will start on 7.5kg nest time.

Also, insted of having 7.5kg max on each side on bench press I again found quite easy to push them out so stuck 10kg on each side. I did a lotof cardio last night which was also quite intense so happy with energy levels considering.

Feeling stronger all over so very happy with training at the moment.

Will pluck up the courage soon to add a progress piccie. Maybe wait until next month as only been training a month.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Good going Kaz, great to hear you're making progress!

K x


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Thought I'd post a couple of progress snaps...had problem uploading other one nut will post that soon...can't really tell a differance at the moment I don't think!? time will tell...


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Upper body is looking bigger, Well done. :beer:


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Anything else i can do to speed things up?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> Anything else i can do to speed things up?


lots of drugs PMSL.

Nah seriously just keep going, your doing just fine. if this progress continues then your be doing great.

Just keep focusing on adding weight/ increaseing your reps on the exersises. and getting the food down you.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

cheers wogi will do (sorry whats PMSL? - will feel stupid no doubt when you tell me)


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

lol

ok now i feel stupid!!! PMSL


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Ok....Back and Biceps this morning!!!! - FAB!!

Well I have switched to 8 reps as advised. I think I'll mix it up to be honest for variation. Did bettter than I thought I would

Wasn't sure what weights to do so experiemented a bit

Felt fab toady considering coming down with stinking cold.

5 mins light warm up on x-trainer.

*Straight Leg Deadlifts*: [email protected] each side, [email protected] (can't usually go any higher but felt good)so then did, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] will def start higher next time. I know I have done too many sets but didn't know which weights to use so felt my way. Previous max 15kg each side

*Lat Pull Down*

[email protected]#13, [email protected]#14, [email protected]#15, [email protected]#15 - rack doesn't go any higher, felt strong on this today. Previous max #13

*Seated Cable Row*

1x12#10, [email protected]#11, [email protected]#12, [email protected]#13, [email protected]#14 - Previous max #10

One Arm D.Bell Rows - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - Previous max 10kg

Narrow Grip Pull Downs - [email protected]#12, [email protected]#13 then 14 then did [email protected]#15 - Max on machine is 15 plates - Felt fab again on this exercise - Previous max #12

Was feeling good so decided to have a go at some assisted pull ups. lol

I managed 2x8 with 20kg assist and then 4 with 15kg assist. - thought my head was going to explode on the last one so didn't do anymore - lol

Bicep Curls - [email protected] - Arms knackered so called it a day after one set.

Felt strong today so really chuffed - hopefuly i won't suffer too much in the morning after that session.


----------



## Rozo (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Kaz

I started BB just under 3 years ago, my weight was 7st 7 and im 5ft 8in, im now weigh 9st 6 but it has taken a lot of hard work to get there as i have never taken and suppliments and have kept my bodyfat the same, if you have just started then i would eat carbs every day but not loads, keep cardio down to once a week and get your routeen sorted out of what works for you and what doesn't before you try to improve on specific parts of your body, you look great already hun, keep us all informed of how its all going and let me no if you need any advise

x


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Ok, thanks for that

I want to lower body fat levels aswell esp around stomach tops of legs...typicaly woman places! Would carb rotation not be good at the moment then? I am after as much info as poss so thanks in advance!!


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

ooops forgot to mention i am currently 9st 12lbs, 5 foot 51/2.... i tell people i am 5ft 7 though


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

It will take some time to find the good weights for working sets ect, give it a few months and your know for sure what you can handle. That said its very spesific to the day - like how you feel and what you have eaten/taken. (I find anyway) its always nice to suprise yourself though.

You should be looking forward to doing the low rep week (thats next week i assume yea?)


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

What's that? I pressume that is when i go down to 8 reps from 12? If it is i tried doing that this morning but ended up doing more in order to find the correct weight.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Right ok, lets go with whats worked before.
> 
> Ok so Science and Practice of Strenght Training says.....
> 
> ...


I outlined it in bold for you.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for that... why a differance in reps each week? Just wondering I see different methods some change weekly some monthly some every 6 weeks.

How would I know what weight to do if only doing one set in week 3?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> Thanks for that... why a differance in reps each week? Just wondering I see different methods some change weekly some monthly some every 6 weeks.
> 
> How would I know what weight to do if only doing one set in week 3?


Its to stop you getting stale at one rep range, the theory is (i think) that when you work diffrent ranges your body reacts in a diffrent way to each. thus your building strenght/power in the first week (the low rep) then theres a inbetween range (the second one thats a trade off between strenght/mass) then the last week is more a mass/conditioning week).

You should make better progress like that then say just sticking to 6-8 reps each week.

Now it will take time to know how much you can lift at the various rep ranges, I would say it will take around 3 rotations (so your looking at a couple of months) testing the weights seeing what you can handle ect.

Its a learning experence dont worry about getting it 100% right straight off the bat.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Ok, thanks for that I'll give it a try next week. Thanks!!


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Not really too happy at the moment.... feeling really fat and feel really bloated. Maybe have something to do with a lot of cold meds i've been taking last few days. Stomach bloated and legs feel wobbly like I can't feel any muscle in there. Hope fully won't last long. (Wanted to vent my frustration somehow!!  )


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> Ok, thanks for that
> 
> I want to lower body fat levels aswell esp around stomach tops of legs...typicaly woman places! Would carb rotation not be good at the moment then? I am after as much info as poss so thanks in advance!!


The general advice is either to gain muscle or loose fat. But then I'm not a general infomation type of guy so here goes;

Spot fat reduction is meant to be impossible, but what do they know, you store fat in women area's due to estrogen so by manipulating this hormone to get more good estrogen and less bad estrogen (there's two types) you be able to hit those area's.

Fortunatly it can be done by supplements, now all of the following is more of a what happens in practice rather than facts. Bio DIM is a estrogen metabolizer, it speeds up the rate your body gets rude of bad estrogen. Yohimbine attaches to the alpha receptor that estrogen wants to bind too in fatty area's and so blocks estrogens effect on fat storing, it's best taken in a transdermal form I'm currently trying out Avant Research's nepalm, things look promising. Finaly adding soy isoflavines (in cap form) and Flax seeds to your diet will help lower the estogen signal as they are weak estrogens. Obviously this all costs so it's best to set a side a month to blitz it then back to normal.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> Not really too happy at the moment.... feeling really fat and feel really bloated. Maybe have something to do with a lot of cold meds i've been taking last few days. Stomach bloated and legs feel wobbly like I can't feel any muscle in there. Hope fully won't last long. (Wanted to vent my frustration somehow!!  )


everyones got a cold at the moment!


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Studbeast..where do you get all this stuff? Can you buy at regular health shops??


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> Thanks Studbeast..where do you get all this stuff? Can you buy at regular health shops??


You'll be able to get the flax seeds from Tesco, soy isoflavines from any health food or supplement store. The bio DIM and napalm (yohimine transdermal) need to be bought online from a US store.

I prefer www.bulknutrition.com


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Gym today. Legs and shoulders. I tried wogis advice of changing my routine a bit so opted to do 3 work sets of 5 reps. A bit of guess work involved with what weight I should be using but got the hang on it.

To be honest after a work out I am usually buzzing but today I felt like i'd owrked but my muscles didn't have the same feel as when I do higher repetitions - not felt this before so don't know if that is normal. USually feel like I have worked a bit more!?

Smithmachine squts: 1x12 warmup set no weight. [email protected] each side, [email protected] ES, [email protected] ES. (Then realised i should hae been doing 5 not 8)

Leg Press: [email protected] warm, [email protected]

Leg Curls: [email protected], [email protected], reduced so then did 3x5 @60kg

Leg Ext: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Shoulder D.Bell Presses: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Barbell Clean and Press: [email protected] only, [email protected] ES

Calf Raises: [email protected], [email protected]

Shoulders D.Bell Front Raises: [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

It should feel diffrent, but thats fine. Just think of the progress your make in a few months on that program.

Ofcourse there will be portions you wont like so much - for most guys its the high repetition part.

When you do the low reps you wont get a masive burn/pump at first as your just getting used to it.

But when you can cut lose with your sets on the low reps your get just as pumped and excited by it.

See for myself i hate doing high rep work, i prefer singles, doubles, tripples but unfortunatly its not so productive for my curent routine so I had to make a comprimise and do what needed to be done.

Anyway just stick with it your be fine!


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

No probs! I'll stick with it. I'll do sets of 8 next week then 12 the following week!? Thanks for your help.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Good stuff, yes that right kaz (or get as close to that rep range as you can)


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

OK, getting confused about what I should be eating. I have been carb cycling for about a month now and all going really well. Get on fine with it and don't have a probem. Just ben reading a few posts though and not sure whether I should be having 3 Low, 3Med and 2 High days or whether I should be doing what I have been which is 2Zero, 2Low and 2 High days. I want to lose body fat, build muscle...basically get really defined etc to won day compete. A long way off yet. I was hoping someone could shed some light on this.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Gone completely off diet for last couple of days so pi$$ed off with myself. All began when had a cold and then couldn't ge tmyself motivaed again due to low energy.

Back on track today and determined to kick ass on the weights later.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Back and Biceps today

quick warmup then:

Lat Pull Down: 3x12

Low Pully Row: [email protected]#12, [email protected]#13, [email protected]#14

One arm Bent over Rows:[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Chin assists: [email protected] (one more than last week - yippee!), 1x5 and [email protected]

Bicep Curls:[email protected], then someone at gym suggested i use the preacher bench so did 2x9kg (hehe no chance-didn't move) so did - [email protected] Surprised what a differance the preacher curl makes when doing bicep curls.

25mins X-trainer, 367cals


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

leave the preaching to priests.. I hate that exersise lol. :lol:


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Why not??

It felt good afterwards I felt like I'd workd my biceps more than usual.?!?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> Why not??
> 
> It felt good afterwards I felt like I'd workd my biceps more than usual.?!?


Theres a big injury risk with preacher curls because you can dammage your elbow if you fully lock out in the bottom postion. it also puts alot of stress on the tendons i found.

but yea if you like it then stick with them.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

I'll be super careful -thanks though!


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Been having pain in right knee this week. Gradually been getting worse so haven't done any running. Got up this morning and did my first pre-breakfast workout...well, if you call testing my knee by power walking with the dog for 15 mintues!

ALso, going to have to rearrange my diet, been carb cycling which has been fab but lately since i've been increasing my training my energy has been going is bywire..one minute buzzing...then knackered. I know the carb cycling is the best diet for me just need to restructure it i guess and be a bit more careful with my food choices. If anyone has any ideas that be great! Basically I am 5ft 6, 62kg, no clue how much body fat unfortunately think it is about 25%?!? That's just a guess. Don't know if you can tell much by pics i posted last week. ANy help would be fab.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> Been having pain in right knee this week. Gradually been getting worse so haven't done any running. Got up this morning and did my first pre-breakfast workout...well, if you call testing my knee by power walking with the dog for 15 mintues!
> 
> ALso, going to have to rearrange my diet, been carb cycling which has been fab but lately since i've been increasing my training my energy has been going is bywire..one minute buzzing...then knackered. I know the carb cycling is the best diet for me just need to restructure it i guess and be a bit more careful with my food choices. If anyone has any ideas that be great! Basically I am 5ft 6, 62kg, no clue how much body fat unfortunately think it is about 25%?!? That's just a guess. Don't know if you can tell much by pics i posted last week. ANy help would be fab.


Well women hold body fat in different area's so I'm not as used to guestimating but I'm going to go with no lower than 15% and no higher than 20%. Whats happening with the energy? When is it low? Keep putting up your diet and food choices then the help will come


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> Been having pain in right knee this week. Gradually been getting worse so haven't done any running. Got up this morning and did my first pre-breakfast workout...well, if you call testing my knee by power walking with the dog for 15 mintues!
> 
> ALso, going to have to rearrange my diet, been carb cycling which has been fab but lately since i've been increasing my training my energy has been going is bywire..one minute buzzing...then knackered. I know the carb cycling is the best diet for me just need to restructure it i guess and be a bit more careful with my food choices. If anyone has any ideas that be great! Basically I am 5ft 6, 62kg, no clue how much body fat unfortunately think it is about 25%?!? That's just a guess. Don't know if you can tell much by pics i posted last week. ANy help would be fab.


Meh your body composition is changeing in a positive way, thats all that matters in the short term i wouldnt worry. just keep training hard in the gym adding weight on the bar or increaseing the reps. It will all come togeather in the end. Bodyfats hard to tell from pictures but you have nothing to worry about your looking healthy and its going to be quite low - just enjoy your training your start to harden up soon due to the extra muscle burning callories 24/7.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Cheers guys for that..

My diet is quite boring to be honest I don't usually change much. I am carb cycling as I enjoy being on a strict(ish) regime. I find otherwise I don'tmake the correct choices so need to do this to kick start me. I do the diet posted by Pscarb. I have 2Zero carb days, 2High days and 3 low days per week.

Zero carb days typically look like:

1 - 1whole egg 2 egg whites scarmbled, 1 serv whey protein

2 - tin of tuna, 1/2 tim of drained chopped tomatoes / ratatouille

3 - 150g low fat cottage cheese, 1 chopped up apple

4 - 1 serv. Whey protein, 1 apple

5 - turkey mince, 1/2 tin chopped tomatoes or Ratatouille

6- If hungry some whey protein about 2 hours before bed.

Low Days:

1 - Porridge with scoop of whey mixed in

2 - Phd Synergy iso-7, 3tps udos oil (usually after training)

3 - 1/2 pack micro rice / jacket potato, 2 fish fillets / tin of tuna / lean meat, some veggies usually spinach and cherry tomatoes

4 - 1/2 pack micro rice / small jacket potato, tin of tun with a bit of extra light salad cream to taste

5 - baked beans, turkey mince

6 - If hungry whey protein / synergy shake about 2 hours before bed

High days:

1 - 3 egg whites with 2 heaped tbs cottage cheese (to mask egg taste - yuck!), bowl of museli OR I would have porridge with a scoop of whey protein

2 - Muesli bar, cottage cheese

3 - turkey mince, 1/2 tin chopped toms / ratatouille

4 - cottage cheese, apple

5 - small jacket potato / 1/2 pack of micro rice, tin of tuna / c.cheese, 3 cherry tomatoes

I've been cutting right back on the rice and replacing whenever possible with jacket potatoes as I basically get a bloated after rice and bready stuff.

Feeling really ****ty today as I feel like I'm not making enough progress. Been busting my ass off and feel like I'm not getting the results - probably just having an off day!


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> Feeling really ****ty today as I feel like I'm not making enough progress. Been busting my ass off and feel like I'm not getting the results - probably just having an off day!


What do you expect in terms of results? When are you getting the energy lows?


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

As an example I was hoping for more in terms of definition... my thighs have got bigger but no defintion.!? Energy lows in the evenings all the time, all day I'd be thinking fab loads of energy then by around 6-7pm I am craving sugary junk food. I end up walking the dog to keep my mind off eating! During my workouts I feel fab - lift weights in the mornings. I do cardio 2 evenings a week so don't crave the foods then or even afterwards. The only time I get tired when lifitng is towrds the end of a session a day after cardio. TO be honest it is usually my muscles that physically can't lift another weight which makes me nned to stop no so much overall energy.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

kaz28 said:


> So what's the differance in classes, I noticed there are fitness classes at the BB shows. I apologise for the novice questions, I'm just trying to get as much info as poss. Thanks again!


I am bodyfitness/figure..Tat is Bodybuilding.physique (correct me if im wrong sweeti xx) :thumb:


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Carly - Ah ok fab.. thanks for clearing that up! So would you compete in fitness/figure as a stepping stone to BB until muscles get bigger? To be honest I look at both physiques and they are both great. So when does it become BB and not fitness/figure? Does it come down to weight / size of muscles? Thanks


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> As an example I was hoping for more in terms of definition... my thighs have got bigger but no defintion.!? Energy lows in the evenings all the time, all day I'd be thinking fab loads of energy then by around 6-7pm I am craving sugary junk food. I end up walking the dog to keep my mind off eating! During my workouts I feel fab - lift weights in the mornings. I do cardio 2 evenings a week so don't crave the foods then or even afterwards. The only time I get tired when lifitng is towrds the end of a session a day after cardio. TO be honest it is usually my muscles that physically can't lift another weight which makes me nned to stop no so much overall energy.


For the energy add some healthy fats to meal 5, not loads just a little; olive oil or virgin coconut oil or half an avocado or some fish oil caps etc. It will lower the GI of the meal and stop the evening energy crash. As for definition, it relates to body fat and this means for men a sub 10% figure is need to see general definition. Maybe one of the girls on the board could give you a ball park figure for women. Still it seems like your being a little hard on your self, give your self a break and allow your self to see the positive changes that have happened.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Cheers studbeast! - I'll definately do that with the healthy fats thanks!

I'll get my body fat tested soon aswell just to see where I'm at.

Thanks again!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

kaz28 said:


> Carly - Ah ok fab.. thanks for clearing that up! So would you compete in fitness/figure as a stepping stone to BB until muscles get bigger? To be honest I look at both physiques and they are both great. So when does it become BB and not fitness/figure? Does it come down to weight / size of muscles? Thanks


well I could be either huni as I have alot of muscle, but to do physique I would have to come in shredded, which for me isnt really what I want to do as doesnt fit in with future prospects/aims etc..

It takes years to built quality muscle so just take your time and concentrate on this :thumb:

Have alook on the BNBF site to compare, or utube huni x


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

ah ok then... so what are your goals? if you don't mind me asking. I would like to comepte one day but know it is going to take years to get ready. Would you recommend fitness as a stepping stone to BB? I'll keep on with my training and see how it goes. Cheers again!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

kaz28 said:


> ah ok then... so what are your goals? if you don't mind me asking. I would like to comepte one day but know it is going to take years to get ready. Would you recommend fitness as a stepping stone to BB? I'll keep on with my training and see how it goes. Cheers again!


when you say bbing cud you give an example of a well known athelete that you inspire to be like huni?

the reason I ask is that I bodybuild, but i enter figure classes, as wogi said its all to do with how tight and ripped you want to be on show day!

I do fitness modelling/promotions so for me its all good publicity etc.. BUT I never thought I would love it as much as I do!! competing is the most amazing experience and I'm hoping to work up to my pro card one day and compete in the states

alot of the guys/girls are PT's so yet again its good for them in the respect as they will get more clients as they are well known etc xx


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Hi

Well basically I like the Kelly Holmes look (even though she's not BBer)

Also, Lenda Murray in her day...your av pic are not bad! lol....I basically want to get quite muscley, not the obvious steroid taking lok though. I'm not afraid to lift heavy or get big so long as I know afterwards I'll get the results. I would love to one day compete on a big time show... I do look ahead! I would love to and I mean LOVE to do fitness modelling one day...I'm preapred to put in the hard work just need a wee bit of guidance. That's fab you do al that shows your hardwork is paying off!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

My advice to you sweeti is just enjoy your training, set goals but be realistic, you cannot build the wall of china in a day! everything takes time, eat a clean healthy nutrious diet .I wouldnt bother about a strict diet plan as no-one cannot stick to that all year round and it isnt good for you. I'm lucky because I have found that I gain muscle very easily, but it has taken me years to gain quality lean muscle and I will continue to improve, just like the rest of the guys/girlies.

Time, consistency, clean eating - lots of good fats, proteins and complex carbs and your gradually see your body changing, theres no rush just enjoy it all :thumb:


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

:bounce:

Cardio day, had a down week so took it all out on my cardio. Just knocked alomst a minute off my time. Just did 5.5 miles in 39.54, previous best time 40.49. Back on track today determined more than ever!

Thanks for all your support and encouragement peeps!!


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

decided to change my weekly routine around. Instead of doint chest and tris I did Back and Biceps to day.

Lat Pull downs - [email protected]

S.Leg Deadlifts - [email protected], [email protected]

Low Pully Rows - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Chin Assist - [email protected] ass, [email protected] ass

One arm Dumbell Row - [email protected], [email protected]

Bicep Curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

X-trainer 5 minutes cool down.

Felt strong today. A few PBs in there too!! :bounce:


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Ouch...lats and hamstrings tight today..cardio later should loosen up. slightly adjusted my diet last few days and feel fab for it. Still carb rotation but paying more attentin to portion size and adding healthy fats.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> Ouch...lats and hamstrings tight today..cardio later should loosen up. slightly adjusted my diet last few days and feel fab for it. Still carb rotation but paying more attentin to portion size and adding healthy fats.


As I thought it was your insulin levels where giving you low energy, you'll start to notice a lowering of body fat around the "love handle area" after controlling insulin levels for a few weeks. In the longer run it does effect the rate you gain muscle also as spiking insulin raises cortisol output. Congrats on the PB's btw.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

:beer:Cheers studbeast!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Your doin fantastic Kaz your lifts have really shot through the roof :thumb :I too have added udo's oil and feel differant, especially my skin?? no longer need face cream for pruned skin :laugh:

I think your as impatient as me :laugh:

Did we both start around the same time, it's wk 5 now for me. Keep goin gal:thumb:

Lin x


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Lin - Yes, I started on the 5th of May, so about the same I guess. Training going really well just very inpatient!! lol I love the oil - massive differance in energy!

My lifts are getting there, I think because I'm still fairly new it is difficult to guess what weights to pick up. Now I just go for it and pick up whatever I feel is quite heavy. I keep a log of all sessions so I just try and add a bit more each weight. Thanks for your encouragement, it's surprising what a differance it makes! cheers :thumbup1:

--

This is my diet last few days:

Sunday -Low day:

1 - 50g porridge oats, 2 scoops of whey

CARDIO 40 mins, abs

2 - Synergy ISO-7 with udos oil and 5g glutamine (straight after workout)

3 - 50g Rice, 100g boiled chicken, 3 cherry tomatoes

4 - 50g rice, 100g boiled chicken, 3 cherry tomatoes

5 - 50g cottage cheese, 50g boiled chicken, 50g celery and spring onions

6 - whey protein with udos oil

Monday - No carbs

1 - 50g oats, 2 scoops of whey

BACK AND BICEPS

2 - Synergy ISO-7 with udos oil - and 5g glutamine

3 - 100g turkey breast, 50g celery and spring onions

4 - 100g smoked mackeral, 50g celery and spring onions

5 - Pack of roast Fridgeraiders,

6 - whey protein, udos oil

Tuesday - High (so far)

1 - 50g oats, 2 scoops whey

2 - Pack of fridgeraiders, 50g rice

3 - 50g rice, 100g turkey breast

4 - 100g white fish fillets, 50g carbs (mixture of rice, carrots and parsnips)

Cardio at 6 so afterwards will have Synergy Iso7 shake with udos oil and 5g glutamine

Probably have another meal supper time (more than likely be some oats and whey - absolutely love it!)

Is this diet ok??


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Cardio this morning...ran out of energy after about 30 minutes. usually i can go for a lot longer at a higher intensity aswell. Very frustrating! I felt fab all day but just ran out of steam. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

kaz28 said:


> Cardio this morning...ran out of energy after about 30 minutes. usually i can go for a lot longer at a higher intensity aswell. Very frustrating! I felt fab all day but just ran out of steam. Any suggestions?


Is your period due?? week before I go very weak legs go very heavy and tire easily :cursing: more carbs week before helps for some reason, but I forgot :laugh: or you may just need a rew days rest, your body is prob knackered the way your pushin it :thumb:

Lin xx


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Very true Lin... I'm taking a day off today for recovery. I think I'm invincible! lol I find I have the energy to lift weight bt not for the cardio. I could probably got to the gym and lift weights every day as I feel so energised during the day. It's the cardio that is beating me at the moment. Sometimes I don't even get out of breath and my legs start to feel weak. I'm definately going to take your advice on the carbs thing. Thanks!

Glad you are doing well with your training!


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Got some of those bodt fat scales...don't know how accurate they are.

This morning after a wee before brekkie:

60.8kg and 22.8%body fat. More fat than I was hoping! :confused1:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

the mirror is the best reader sweeti!, keep taking progress pix to see you change :thumb:


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Day off yesterday

felt good in gym after a good rest.

AM -Chest and triceps

Bench Press - [email protected], [email protected]

D.Bell Incline - [email protected], [email protected]

Flys - [email protected], [email protected]

Tricep Dips - [email protected] weight, [email protected], [email protected]

Kickbacks - [email protected], [email protected]

Press ups feet on bench - 1x12 wide position, 1x12 narrow, 1x12 wide 1x10 narrow

Felt good few PBs again so can't grumble. Light cardio tonight


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Back on sets of 12 this week. Feel like a right fatty. Had some pizza on the weekend and had some bready foods as I ran out of rice. Haven't eaten gluten type foods in ages so it hit me for siz. Stomach bloated like a big balloon. Training otherwise going good.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

kaz28 said:


> Got some of those bodt fat scales...don't know how accurate they are.
> 
> This morning after a wee before brekkie:
> 
> 60.8kg and 22.8%body fat. More fat than I was hoping! :confused1:


Dont trust the scales to mesure bodyfat, there good at weighing you thats it.

Its like asking a stripper to do your tax returns.

Keep up the good work, maby your already seeing the diffrence in yourself?

trust the mirror more than the scales anyway, rember muscle is heavyer than fat so your probably undergoing a big change without seeing it on the scales so much. :beer:


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Back and biceps today.

quick easy 5 minutes on x-trainers then weights

didn't feel as strong as last week even though i swas lifting lighter weights.

Lat pull down - [email protected]

vertical Traction wide grip - [email protected]

Seated pully Row - [email protected]

Chin assist - [email protected], [email protected] - felt weak on this today couldn't manage as much as usual.

One arm dumbell rows - [email protected],

Bicep Curls - [email protected]

Cardio tonight

Was told today ' looking well, you're putting on a bit of weight' - NOT HAPPY!

Just as a reminder my goals are to get lean! Extra cardio for me i think!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

wogihao said:


> Dont trust the scales to mesure bodyfat, there good at weighing you thats it.
> 
> Its like asking a stripper to do your tax returns.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you sweeti xxx :thumb:


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

cheers guys -that definately helps!


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Hi

haven't posted for a while as having a problem motivation wise. Things building up and got on top of me so finding it hard to even get in the gym. Was going really well until i got some stupid comments from people at the gym, i knew they were stupid but it got to me... had a 2 days off - weigthed myself (stupidly) and had put on 5kg!!!! So, bassically am finding it extremely difficult to motivate myself and get back on track. I am aiming to be back on diet and training tomorow to give myself time to pick myself up again and get my mind around it. I have done this several times this week but have only lasted 1/2 a day before getting pi$$ed off again and going up the road for a chicken mayo baguette and crisps. (Didn't use to like eating this cr£p before). Any tips on keeping myself on track would be great. (Sorry for negativity!)


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Kaz PM me and I will help as much as I can xx


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Carly - Can't PM you it doesn't let me. Thanks anyway though! 

Back on diet today. Cardio session today with some shoulder work beforehand. Just a bit to get me back in the gym. Felt fab for doing it. Hopefully I'll keep at it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

> Was going really well until i got some stupid comments from people at the gym


Gazza comments ??


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

kaz28 said:


> Hi
> 
> haven't posted for a while as having a problem motivation wise. Things building up and got on top of me so finding it hard to even get in the gym. Was going really well until i got some stupid comments from people at the gym, i knew they were stupid but it got to me... had a 2 days off - weigthed myself (stupidly) and had put on 5kg!!!! So, bassically am finding it extremely difficult to motivate myself and get back on track. I am aiming to be back on diet and training tomorow to give myself time to pick myself up again and get my mind around it. I have done this several times this week but have only lasted 1/2 a day before getting pi$$ed off again and going up the road for a chicken mayo baguette and crisps. (Didn't use to like eating this cr£p before). Any tips on keeping myself on track would be great. (Sorry for negativity!)


Anyone who makes comments in your gym is a [email protected] head and not a proper bodybuilder. Someone who loves this sport will accept and encourage new trainers of any sex and any ability. A real bodybuilder will be humble and courteous and aware that they themselves have a long journey ahead to ever be the best. Basically dont listen to them and dont let them take the wind out of your sails. Keep your dream in the forefront of your mind and focus only on that and remember that you have many years ahead of you before you are even halfway to where you want to be. Stop weighing yourself if its getting you down there are so many factors that will effect your weight on any given day and dont let that halt your enthusiasm. If you keep training and eating clean then your physique will only get better and remember that you're a bodybuilder and you are meant to get heavier!!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

agreed!! comments from dicks shows you are improving swweti so use that so your advantage... as for weighing yourself, I never do and when I have and I weigh less I freak coz I think I have loss muscle hahaha!! if you are heaver its a sign you prob have put on a little muscle which is awesome stuff and welldone!!!...


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

> Anyone who makes comments in your gym is a [email protected] head and not a proper bodybuilder


That is a true statement, on of the best builders I have ever known would help anybody in the gym, regardless of shape size age, as long as they put some effort in. There are too many who like to think they are bodybuilders and fart around like pricks with weights they get no respects from others and soon drop off. Women can get annoying especially if you have a noise freak who sounds like having multiple orgasms when training can get to one. But you seem to put the effort in so tell any **** taking &anker to &uck off, if that does not work then just ignore the pricks, like racism if you rise to it , it will never go away, ignore it and it will.

Anyway best of luck to you and your efforts, motivation can be a problem for many to overcome and is not helped by **** taking #ankers.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

kaz28 said:


> Carly - Can't PM you it doesn't let me. Thanks anyway though!
> 
> Back on diet today. Cardio session today with some shoulder work beforehand. Just a bit to get me back in the gym. Felt fab for doing it. Hopefully I'll keep at it.


babes if you do want good advice to get you where you want then I will PM you my email, always good to have girly advice and motivation :thumb:


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Carly - Cheers!

Still back on track. Not going to let anyhting get in my way now!

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Kaz how are you doin flower 

Lin x


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Hi there

Doing good thanks. Off the training for about 3 weeks. Got back into it last monday and been keeping the training up. The diet is out the pan but eatng healthy, just not weighing foods and eating what i should. Got my head down for a while after a few criticisms made to me at my gym... back at it now though!!! How bout you? You doing ok? I've been following your thread, you've made some impressive improvements on your lifts!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

kaz28 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Doing good thanks. Off the training for about 3 weeks. Got back into it last monday and been keeping the training up. The diet is out the pan but eatng healthy, just not weighing foods and eating what i should. *Got my head down for a while after a few criticisms made to me at my gym...* back at it now though!!! How bout you? You doing ok? I've been following your thread, you've made some impressive improvements on your lifts!


Only listen to your trainer if you have one, balls to what others think sweetie. I get really paranoid in the gym, and if I need a spot on some of my lifting days I go in the gym at 6.30am because I feel silly, but would rather have a spot than stick to the same weight.

I think it's hard being a woman in a gym if your not the stereotypical bint, that wimpers if a hair gets out of place, and your makeup slides people look at you strange.

Guys have started letting on to me now, wheather it's because I get stuck into the weights and serious about my training I dont know. Get the odd stare but fcuk em. Try not to let the barstuards get you down sweetie you were going great guns, and i'm sure you'll be back there soon. If you wanna chat I'll pm you my number 

Thanks for following my thread 

Linda xx


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Cheers Lin! - I am back at it now. Going to the gym this morning. One time I was using the smith machine and this guy came along and started lifting my weight off as if I wasnt there. Did my head in!!!! - as well as many other stupid little things that just build up and finally you EXPLODE!!!!! Thanks for your support!


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Lin said:


> Only listen to your trainer if you have one, balls to what others think sweetie. I get really paranoid in the gym, and if I need a spot on some of my lifting days I go in the gym at 6.30am because I feel silly, but would rather have a spot than stick to the same weight.
> 
> I think it's hard being a woman in a gym if your not the stereotypical bint, that wimpers if a hair gets out of place, and your makeup slides people look at you strange.
> 
> ...


My gym is split in two, with the machines and cardio stuff in one room and the free weights in another. There are only few females that venture into the free weight area so it does raise an eye brow or two. If you need a spot on something look for someone who practices good form on their own lifts (and looks like they train), most people in the gym are friendly if you chat too them, problem is then you wish you had not when they are bugging you! A couple of weeks ago a young lad was quizing me about PWO nutrition half way through my set lol, straight on my blacklist.


----------

